# Class 2&3 minimum wire voltage rating



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

AFOREMA1 said:


> Code question for you class 2 & 3 circuits what is the minimum voltage rating for wire used in these circuits and what section of the 2008 code?
> 
> I believe it is in 725 somewhere but Hell if I can find it. Thanks guys.


cl2 150, cl3 300 [725.179]


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

AFOREMA1 said:


> Code question for you class 2 & 3 circuits what is the minimum voltage rating for wire used in these circuits and what section of the 2008 code?
> 
> I believe it is in 725 somewhere but Hell if I can find it. Thanks guys.




*
725.179 Listing and Marking of Class 2, Class 3, and​Type PLTC Cables
(G) Class 2 and Class 3 Cable Voltage Ratings.​*​​​​Class 2
cables shall have a voltage rating of not less than 150 volts.
Class 3 cables shall have a voltage rating of not less than​
300 volts.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> *
> 725.179 Listing and Marking of Class 2, Class 3, and​Type PLTC Cables
> (G) Class 2 and Class 3 Cable Voltage Ratings.​*​​​​Class 2
> cables shall have a voltage rating of not less than 150 volts.
> ...


Thanks guys I have ready that d*mn article a hundred times and missed that. Appreciate it.:thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

AFOREMA1 said:


> Thanks guys I have ready that d*mn article a hundred times and missed that. Appreciate it.:thumbup:


 

That's not a good sign. Reading comprehension and retention are common problems electricians have while testing. people can read an article 20 times and still not be able to apply to real world situations.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That's not a good sign. Reading comprehension and retention are common problems electricians have while testing. people can read an article 20 times and still not be able to apply to real world situations.


My reading comprehension is fine I know what the voltages are and got them right on my exam but I could not find the spot in the code that said it and I like to verify before I answer. I have no issue with real world situations after 6 years as a Navy Nuke and 15 years as an industrial electrician I am very well rounded and competent.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

AFOREMA1 said:


> but I could not find the spot in the code that said it


 

You just said you read it several times...but whatever


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You just said you read it several times...but whatever


I read the article skimming through looking for the answer I went right over it not seeing the numbers I needed. Now that I know exactly where it is I will never miss it again. Your telling me you have never missed finding something in the code?

It's a boring poorly written book doesn't exactly inspire casual reading.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

AFOREMA1 said:


> Your telling me you have never missed finding something in the code?
> 
> It's a boring poorly written book doesn't exactly inspire casual reading.


Speaking of poorly written, it's you're, not your. No wonder plain english confuses you...


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> *
> 725.179 Listing and Marking of Class 2, Class 3, and​Type PLTC Cables
> (G) Class 2 and Class 3 Cable Voltage Ratings.​*Class 2
> cables shall have a voltage rating of not less than 150 volts.
> ...


Thanks for backing me up on that.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Speaking of poorly written, it's you're, not your. No wonder plain english confuses you...


Yes you are right it is ,you are, not your, and it is correct to say " I received directions etc" not " I got directions" as you have written in other threads so I guess your stupid and illiterate as well? If your just going to try to act superior then don't reply to peoples threads just to get your post count up.

Being an a** is not required. And don't make yourself into an idiot by criticizing some ones grammar when yours is not 100%. okay? I'm typing on a forum not proof reading my doctoral thesis. 

Now I welcome any legitimate input you have from your experience in the field but I have no need to take your crap.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you all for the help it was killing me. I knew it was in there this article and the hazardous locations are my least favorite to dig through.
Thanks again.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

AFOREMA1 said:


> Yes you are right it is ,you are, not your, and it is correct to say " I received directions etc" not " I got directions" as you have written in other threads so I guess your stupid and illiterate as well? If your just going to try to act superior then don't reply to peoples threads just to get your post count up.
> 
> Being an a** is not required. And don't make yourself into an idiot by criticizing some ones grammar when yours is not 100%. okay? I'm typing on a forum not proof reading my doctoral thesis.
> 
> Now I welcome any legitimate input you have from your experience in the field but I have no need to take your crap.


Calm down dude, you ocd and adhd are showing themselves


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Calm down dude, you ocd and adhd are showing themselves *(and it is your, not you OCD )*


I'm calm. And I have no adhd and only a slight case of OCD and the Navy Nuke program caused that.


----------

